# Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?



## Administrator (26. Juni 2008)

*Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*

Ich würde gerne Fallout und Far Cry anzocken.


----------



## Lordghost (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*



			
				Lil-K38 am 26.06.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne Fallout und Far Cry anzocken.


die gibts doch schon aufn grabbeltisch, wenn überhaupt    

ja Fallout 3 würd ich auch nehmen 

Blub


----------



## Mothman (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*

Oh, das ist mal wirklich eine harte Wahl. Da sind diesmal einige Titel dabei, für die ich mich stark interessiere.
Der Versuch einer Reihenfolge wäre so bei mir:

1. Spore 
Einfach, wie es ja schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, weil noch so wenig bekannt ist und man mehr wissen will.

2. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
Weil die Screenshots allein schon so atmosphärisch wirken und der Vorgänger (btw. das Hauptspiel) im Großen und Ganzen riesigen Spaß gemacht hat. Ich will  mehr Waffen, mehr Zonen und mehr Freiheiten.

3. Brothers in Arms: Hell’s Highway
Weil die Gameplayvideos einfach nur super aussehen und ich die Vorgänger geradezu inhaliert habe. Das alte Gameplay mit besserer Grafik, mehr Umfang und vorallem besserer (Waffen-)Physik...dann bin ich zufrieden. 

4. Fallout 3
Weil ich auf die Vorgänger zu spät gestoßen bin und sie deshalb nie so richtig gespielt habe. Immer nur angefangen. Irgendwann wurde mir die Grafik und die Technik zu "altbacken". Da die Vorgänger (zumindest soweit ich gespielt habe) dennoch Spaß gemacht haben und ich postapokalyptische Szenarien liebe, bin ich auf Fallout 3 sehr gespannt. Eines der wenigen Rollenspiele in Zukunft, für die ich - sofern das Versprochene gehalten wird - noch Zeit investieren würde.

5. Left 4 Dead
Zombies kommen immer gut.^^
Die Idee im Multiplayer Zombies gegen Menschen zu spielen ist  nicht ganz neu. Aber die Grafik, die die Screenshots und Bilder versprechen, würde der Hatz eine ganz neue Dimension der Atmosphäre bescheren. Die Idee der Zombie-Klassen finde ich auch lustig. Ist auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert, auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Multiplayer-Games-Spieler (was für ein Wort   ) bin.


----------



## Succer (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*

Geht es um die nächste Sneak Peek? heißt dass dann also, dass alle diese Spiele schon "spielbar" sind?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*



			
				Succer am 01.07.2008 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es um die nächste Sneak Peek? heißt dass dann also, dass alle diese Spiele schon "spielbar" sind?



Wage Ich zu bezweifeln. Aber generell wären alle diese Titel Anwärter auf einen Platz in einer SneakPeek.

[x] C&C-RA3
Einfach um mal zu sehen, ob es ein 'echtes' RA wird.


----------



## XMasTree (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*

Fallout 3 ... und gnade ihnen Gott, wenn das Spielsystem so beschissen ist wie Oblivion 4 .. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sie es vermasseln werden, den Charme von Fallout und Fallout 2 einzufangen.


----------



## PrOpLaYeR (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*

Definitiv Far Cry 2...Da wart ich schon lang drauf!


----------



## Mothman (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*



			
				XMasTree am 10.07.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Fallout 3 ... und gnade ihnen Gott, wenn das Spielsystem so beschissen ist wie Oblivion 4 .. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sie es vermasseln werden, den Charme von Fallout und Fallout 2 einzufangen.


Oblivion 4?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welches Spiel würden Sie gerne in der PC Games Sneak Peek spielen?*



			
				XMasTree am 10.07.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Fallout 3 ... und gnade ihnen Gott, wenn das Spielsystem so beschissen ist wie Oblivion 4 .. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sie es vermasseln werden, den Charme von Fallout und Fallout 2 einzufangen.




Was ist überhaupt Fallout 3?  *duck*

Wie immer habe ich mich wie die meisten Voter entschieden  Far Cry 2 (!!!) bei über 13266 Vote-Teilnehmern soll das schon was heißen. Hab zwischen C&C AR3 und FC2 geschwankt, aber Left 4 Dead, Sacred 2 und Clear Sky sind ebenfalls interessant. Wie erwähnt, keine Ahnung was Fallout 3 ist (muss ich gleichmal nachschauen) - da sollten die noch einwenig mehr Werbung für machen, wenns ein gutes Spielprinzip ist ... finde ich immer schade, wenn gute Spiele untergehen, da zuwenig Werbung betrieben wurde. Da habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass die Kohle, die eigentlich in die Ausreifung des Spiels fließen sollte bei Hype-Titel in die Werbung fließen und somit verkaufen diese sich dann besser als ausgereifte und vollendete Spiele.. oh :-o das ist ja garnicht das Thema hier


----------

